# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تجربه ها از دیپلم مجدد !! اونایی که دیپ مجدد گرفتن بیان !!!

## HellishBoy

سلام دوستان یه تاپیک بزرگ در این مورد هست ولی اصلا بحثی راجع به  این موضوع نشده !!

خواهش میکنم از اونایی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن بیان تجربه هاشونو بگن !!! ما رو از نگرانی در بیارن !!


 ممنون

----------


## artim

دوست عزیز همون تاپیک دیپ دوم یا مجدد کافیه

----------


## HellishBoy

> دوست عزیز همون تاپیک دیپ دوم یا مجدد کافیه




میدونم ولی کسی اونجا در مورد تجربه حرفی نمیزنه !!

----------


## amoo

راستی یکی بیاد توضیح بده من استرس دیپ مجدد گرفتم بعضیا که نگرفتن همینجوری می گن بدبخت می شی بگیرید . کسی تجربه دیپ مجدد داره بیاد بگه

----------

